# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  No one gives a f***

## Valda

How do you say "no one gives a f***" in Russian?

----------


## Lampada

> How do you say "no one gives a f***" in Russian?

 Ничего в голову не приходит, кроме "А нафига?". _А нафига?  Нафига нам это надо?  
 Нафига козе боян?_       _Да ну его нафик! -_ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al704Owi3J0

----------


## Valda

I don't think your translations are the same as what I meant. I meant like "Nobody cares" just in expletive form. Нафига is more like "what the fuck for", right?

----------


## Suobig

Well, obscene language is forbidden here (may be Lampada will make an exception for this thread?), so the most appropriate variant is 
"Да всем насрать!".

----------


## alexsms

_нафига_ - why the hell (usually meaning 'why do this', 'no good to do it like this', 'what's the purpose of doing it in this way' etc.), and it's slightly rude, not a taboo 
noone gives a eff - different options depending on the degree of rudeness 
1) "всем плевать" (not very rude, can be used speaking to your boss) - lit, everyone spits on it; an option is "всем начхать" (a bit less common) - lit., everyone sneezes on it (the full version is "всем плевать на это", "всем наплевать на это", "всем начхать на это", "они плевать на это хотели", "им всем плевать на это" i think there are different variations possible) 
2) "всем насрать" - this one is rude, and not to be used speaking to your boss (lit,. everyone sh*ts on it), similar longer extended phrases are possible here 
3) the rudest taboo version is "всем пох..", "им всем пох.." - which exactly means 'they don't give a f... about it'

----------


## alexsms

One should be warned however that using rude language and slang is never recommended unless your knowledge of the language is solid enough. While a student of a language, you are almost never cabable of having the perception of the exact degree of rudeness, and how a particular word might be perceived by the native speaker, and in what context. So cultural things and contexts are always important. And it's impossible to know the cultural things well if you live outside of the native speaking community.

----------


## Basil77

Warning! Offensive language here (article on slang about this expression):  https://lurkmore.to/%D0%92%D1%81%D0%...85%D1%83%D0%B9

----------


## Lampada

Да, _по барабану, им всё по барабану = им на всё наплевать и т.п._ Шуточный вариант. 
Им по барабану: всё равно, что ехать, что плыть. _ "Плывём..., а куда плывём?"_

----------


## Valda

> Well, obscene language is forbidden here (may be Lampada will make an exception for this thread?), so the most appropriate variant is 
> "Да всем насрать!".

 Я не употребляю непристойную брань просто так, от нечего делать. Или потому, что хочу обижать кого-нибудь. Я употребляю её потому, что хочу изучать и понимать русскую речь. Я ведь здесь чтоб учить русский язык, и каждый язык, особенно русский, содерживается в себя нецензурщину (или ругательство). Чтоб лучше понимать как "обычние люди" говорят, и не только чтоб понимать как русские телеведушие говорят, надо и понимать такую речь также. Никогда раньше в этом форуме не порицали меня за такие вопросы, и хорошо что так. Мы же взрослые люди и понимают что мы здесь для изучения языка, а обижаться таких слов в контексте изучения немножко обессмысливает нашу цель.

----------


## Serge_spb

Всем по-барабану. (ok)
Всем плевать (also ok)
Всем пофиг (vulgar)
Всем похер. (rude!!)
Всем насрать (very rude)
Всем по*уй (obscene; forbidden in public, you can be arrested in Russia for that according to Статья 20.1 КоАП   ::  ) 
Read https://lurkmore.to/%D0%92%D1%81%D0%...85%D1%83%D0%B9 like Bazil adviced to you.

----------


## Soft sign

> Никогда раньше в этом форуме не порицали меня за такие вопросы

 I believe nobody blames you here. Suobig’s complaint was about the forum rule forbidding the using of obscene lexis:  

> *Do not post obscenities* or insult other users.

 Formally, this rule forbids any using of obscenities in posts. But I think it should be formulated more accurately, allowing using such lexicon for educational purpose. When users just discuss profanity, of course they don’t insult anybody. 
Linguists say they are not ashamed of obscenity in their research like doctors are not ashamed of nudity in anatomical atlases.
This is a linguistic forum so let’s throw the fig leaves off:  

> всем пох..

  

> Всем по*уй

 «Всем по́хуй»

----------


## alexsms

by the way, 
another rarely used version is "Всем до п..ды" (it has the root 'c...nt' in it)- i would say this is even the strongest and most serious version of all which is quite difficult to say in a funny way. 
(and by the other way, if you want to swear like they do in Britain have a look at 83. How to Swear in British English – VERY RUDE CONTENT | Luke's ENGLISH Podcast)

----------


## Soft sign

> "Всем до п..ды"

 А что у вас означает подчёркивание буквы _о_? Это ударение? По-моему, я ни разу не слышал, чтобы эту фразу произносли с ударением на предлог.

----------


## alexsms

да, ударение. В нашей деревне так говорят. По аналогии с "по ...уй".

----------


## Lampada

> by the way, 
> another rarely used version is "Всем до п..ды" (it has the root 'c...nt' in it)- i would say this is even the strongest and most serious version of all which is quite difficult to say in a funny way. ...

 В Украине этого никогда не слышала. Да, ужасно грубо и слух резануло бы.  Было говорили на кого-то _звездоватый,_ типа_ недоделанный. _ Это как-то шутливо звучало.

----------


## Basil77

> В Украине этого никогда не слышала.

 Во-первых, на Украине (это если мы тут пишем по-русски, "в" это в подфорум для украинского языка, пожалуйста). А во-вторых, Лампада, сегодняшний Киев и тот Киев, где ты жила когда-то, это два совершенно разных сообщества. Впрочем, то же самое можно сказать и про Москву.

----------


## alexsms

> Было говорили на кого-то _звездоватый,_ типа_ недоделанный._ Это как-то шутливо звучало.

 Есть слово "п..данутый", т.е. crazy). He is effing crazy mate! Происходит от "п..дануть" - ударить.

----------


## Medved

Всем пох!

----------

